# lemontea



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't like photo submissions...From people's posts, I usually get some idea how they may look like, and then I look at their actual photo and get really surprised how wrong I was...And because I don't want to break anyone's illusions, I'll post this:










...and leave the rest to your imagination 

(well, I don't look like my avatar. Sorry for that )


----------

